# Miley Cyrus - Spotted leaving the Dolomites by helicopter with sister Brandi and friend Kaitlynn Carter in San Cassiano, Italy 08.08.2019 (14x)



## Bowes (9 Aug. 2019)

*Miley Cyrus - Spotted leaving the Dolomites by helicopter with sister Brandi and friend Kaitlynn Carter in San Cassiano, Italy 08.08.2019*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Mike150486 (9 Aug. 2019)

Herzlichen Dank mein Freund für die schöne Miley


----------



## frank63 (12 Aug. 2019)

Danke für die schöne Gruppe!


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2019)

nicht schlecht Herr Specht


----------

